# Bouncing off the chest



## Ralphie (Aug 20, 2003)

Ok, I know bouncing the bar off your chest while bench pressing is a big no no. HOWEVER, half the people in the world seem to be doing this for some reason. (perhaps there is a reason for it?)

Anyway, I'm guessing bouncing off your chest makes the weight a bit easier to lift right? By about how much easier does it make it? if it does make it easier, because its just amazing.. I see some guys in the gym doing a 45 and 35 on the bench and they are not much larger then me... its insane..

Or at my school as well, everyone bounces off their chest, the weightroom coach doesn't say anything about it, I think I've been told he encourages you to bounce off your chest.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 20, 2003)

Lats are used during the very low portion of the bench, so they could be doing it to make up for thier poor back workouts.

I go below the chest so there is very little way of bouncing it without it being dangerous to my lower ribs, most people bench too high on the chest.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 20, 2003)

i think you are going to build more strength and muscle if you do not bounce.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 20, 2003)

do not give in to momentum resist all the way


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 20, 2003)

People typically bounce the weight off there chest so they can lift more w8 but they are actually cheating there development...never let your ego get in the way of your development.

There is no place for ego in the gym


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ralphie *_
> Ok, I know bouncing the bar off your chest while bench pressing is a big no no. HOWEVER, half the people in the world seem to be doing this for some reason. (perhaps there is a reason for it?)



Because half of the people in the world (actually more like 80%) have no idea of what they're doing in the gym.

As the others said they're bouncing off their chest so they can lift more weight; from a bodybuilding standpoint it's pointless.


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 21, 2003)

how in the hell can someone encourage you to bounce the weight? weightroom coach, sounds more like someone they just stuck in the gym and put that title next to his name. wonder what other training techniques he encourages.

as FF said check you ego at the door and do things the right way, trust me you will be the one making better gains in the long run!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

I use to lift with a guy that did this. He bounced 365 off his chest so hard, I kept waiting for his ribs to break! I never could convince him to stop............if he did, his weight would go down.


----------



## LAM (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Bouncing off the chest*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Because half of the people in the world (actually more like 80%) have no idea of what they're doing in the gym.
> 
> As the others said they're bouncing off their chest so they can lift more weight; from a bodybuilding standpoint it's pointless.




exactly...all they are doing is using momentum and cheating themselves.  those kinds of lifters never really make progress in the sport, they need to leave their ego's at the door.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 21, 2003)

I agree with that, your cheating yourself out of a portion of the movement, for a powerlifter or a bodybuilder you are thusly wasting your time.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 21, 2003)

He actually did get his P.E. degree from Rice University, a top university heh.. but for P.E. I doubt it matters hahah


----------



## Jim1954 (Aug 21, 2003)

When I was 18 years old, this bouncing the weight off the chest,
was something I had seen all the time, in the first gym I joined.
Of course being ignorant I adopted this method myself, and
popped the cartilage out between a couple of ribs, at least 
this what a doctor told me. I also got into a physical altercation
about the same time frame as the injury occurred, got kicked in 
the ribs.
I do think it was the bouncing the weight off my chest.
If you have ever broken a rib, this is what a cartilage
injury feels like when it's the rib area, someone even 
told me it hurts worse. 
I can also tell you, I couldn't bench, squat, or do anything 
heavy for at least a month.
Sure wish I would have asked this question all those
years ago!


----------



## aceman (Aug 22, 2003)

*same*

Yeah there is a guy in my gym  that goes up to about 375 and bounces the weight off his chest and arches his back at the same time.  Strange technique.  Everyone keeps telling him he is cheating but he will not change.  Last time I spotted him I think I saw his chest compress at least a half an inch.  Afterwards I told him I thought he was doing CPR.  I said man you better be carefull you could throw your heart beat off compressing your chest that much.  I was waiting to hear a huge cracking sound.


----------



## dumbell (Aug 22, 2003)

I would have to agree with everyone else in that using momentum to aid in your range of motion is only cheating yourself, if not hurting yourself.  If you want to get that last impossible rep in your training partner is standing there.  Good form with high intensity is safer in the long run.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: same*



> _*Originally posted by aceman *_
> arches his back at the same time



That is fine, otherwise frankly it hurts my lower back going heavy.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11158


----------



## gr81 (Aug 22, 2003)

as long as he is keeping his ass on the bench, it is still a legit bench. You can arch your back a much as you want. Bouncing is a ego booster though.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

you can mess up bad bouncing off your chest people tear pec muscles bruise chest and aot more bouncing off there chest,.

so you can arch your back as much as you want???hmmmmmmmm
i need to go max out right quick lol.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 24, 2003)

There is only so far you can go, like looking up as you do squats and deads though it helps keep the spine in proper alignment. If I dont arch then my back hurts when I bench heavy.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

how much do u bench mudge u look like a pretty big dude.??


----------

